# Fort Anahuac Park



## Joel9718 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just checking for any reports on the fishing at Fort Anahuac Park. Thinking about going out there next week.


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

Water is very fresh from recent high releases from Lake Livingston. Most trout have been flushed to East Bay and around Dollar Point area in Texas City.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Reds, uglies and rays. Oh my...


----------

